# TSH and FT3 in normal, FT4: 1.54



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

First of all, hello everyone. :hugs:

My health problems history:

In childhood i had problems with pain in my knees, but didn't suspected that can be serious health problem. In adult, i didn't had elbows and my body hair is very rare too (im 22), i have cold feets and hands, but my head is burning sometimes. I have heat intolerance and burning sensation, and facial redness. I had nose bleeding too and im really easy bruising, and they disappear very slow (sometimes in 2 months). Dry skin, depression, mood swings, and hair is started to become brittle, dry and to fall out too much. That made me google about it and found that can be related with thyroid problems. Because my mother is hyper, and as i read it's heredity, i done blood test and there are results:

TSH 3,11 (0,3-5,5) mU/L 
FT3 4.7 (3,1-6,5) pmol/L
FT4 1.54 (9,0-23,2) pmol/L hipo<9,0 hyper>23,2

I just got them, didn't went to a doc yet, i plan in few days, but if anyone can tell what's wrong with me? Is it hyper or hypo, what should be normal values, can it be Grave or Hashi etc...

Thanks in advance

M.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the boards from a fellow newbie! hugs3

First, can you please post the ranges for your recent labs? Without those it's hard to tell where you stand.

As far as something like Hashi's or Graves, or heck, just plain hypothyroid or hyperthyroid, it would take the input of a doctor to diagnose you properly. Did the doctor order the labs for you or did you get them yourself? Certainly from reading your brief history it sounds like it *could* be thyroid-related, but that's no guarantee. To be diagnosed with something like Hashi's they would need to at the very least run TPO Antibodies and Thyroglobulin Antibodies labs. Even that is not definitive, just suggestive, as I have learned.

Can you provide us with a little more information? Are you fatigued regularly? Brain fog? Memory problems? How about your throat -- any tightness, lumps, sore spots, trouble swallowing? The fact that there is a family history of thyroid problems is definitely a red flag.

If it was me, I would go to your doctor, or else find a good endocrinologist, and ask for further testing to be done. They may uncover something at that point.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Mark without ranges for your FT4 and FT3 it is hard to tell. Your TSH is pointing slightly hypo


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh sorry, sorry, here it go:

TSH 3,11 (0,3-5,5)
FT3 4,7 (3,1-6,5)
FT4 1,54 (9,0-23,2)

Arent that values same for everyone? :S
By the way, somewhere i found that TSH is changed from 0,3-5,5 to 0,5-2,50.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Each lab has it's own ranges.

What country are you in?

Were any thyroid antibodies test run? Have you had any scans?

Your FT4 value really doesn't match the lab ranges you listed. Are you sure they are correct?


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, no antibodies tests. And no scanes. I just had some health problems, and because of family history problems with thyroid i go to done tests, and there they are.
Well, that's the result i got, maybe simply FT4 doesn't match coz i have problem with thyroid?! 

BTW my mother is hyper, and her result for FT4 is 29 (9,0-23,0) and TSH 0,15.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

It just doesn't seem right with the ranges.

If it were that low, your TSH should be extremely high (and it's not), almost as if it should be 15,4 instead.

If it is a correct value, the doctor should be investigating your pituitary gland. A problem there could cause such a result.

When do you consult with the doctor?


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

well, first im investigating on the web... Probbably in few days... Well, thats the result, cant be wrong... Well, and whats for Hyper? If their ft4 is high too much, their tsh cant go in minus. 
New value tsh standards are 0.50-2.50, mine is 3.14, so its more than normal.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You are no where close to hyper at the moment. The T4 and T3 would be very high or over the range for that.

And next week your TSH could be 10, or .1

Likely your doctor would run another blood test. Preferably they would also test for thyroid antibodies as well if they suspect an autoimmune thyroid problem. Doctors generally use the ranges given by their labs to make a diagnosis. The range you are quoting is a recommended range suggested by a particular group, not a rule.


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, i understand. All i want to say is that im for sure hipo, if 9.0 is min, and my t4 is 1,54 theres no doubt im wrong about that... And with all symtoms i have... I'll go to a doc, and i will do antybodies test to check is it auto immune disease. I hope it's not, and that my hormones only messed up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mark_ said:


> First of all, hello everyone. :hugs:
> 
> My health problems history:
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome!! I wonder if you would mind adding the ranges to your lab results? Different labs use different ranges.

We will help you if we can and we are glad you have joined us!


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

I have edited first post, ranges are in brackets.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Yes, i understand. All i want to say is that im for sure hipo, if 9.0 is min, and my t4 is 1,54 theres no doubt im wrong about that... And with all symtoms i have... I'll go to a doc, and i will do antybodies test to check is it auto immune disease. I hope it's not, and that my hormones only messed up.


We are not doctors, and unless you are one, none of us can diagnose or treat you.

You need to see a doctor and have further tests run.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mark_ said:


> First of all, hello everyone. :hugs:
> 
> My health problems history:
> 
> ...


Thank you ever so much for going back and adding the ranges!!!

Here in the U.S., AACE recommends the TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0. So, you are edging over that and the truth is most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less.

4.8 is mid-range on the range given by your lab for the FREE T3 which makes your FREE T3 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low. You must be exhausted not to mention other symptoms? FREE T3 is best at about 75% of the range given by your lab as this is your active hormone.

And clearly your FREE T4 is in the basement. By the way, that is a wide range for the FREE T4.

To be honest with you, one cannot tell by these labs if you have Graves' or Hashimoto's. Not to mention that those are not the only 2 reasons for thyroid problems.

But these labs would get to the bottom of it.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Sounds also you would benefit from a Ferritin test! Bruising and nosebleeds......

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Low ferritin is common w/thyroid disease and "other" autoimmune diseases.


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, my symptoms are annoying... At this moment, my hands are cold as ice.  Not to mention how much im exhausted...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mark_ said:


> Yes, my symptoms are annoying... At this moment, my hands are cold as ice.  Not to mention how much im exhausted...


Yes; I do think you may be hypo and very very low ferritin too!

Please try to get some of those antibodies' tests.

Truth be told, you can be flip flopping between hypo and hyper. Antibodies do that as there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins to the receptor sites.

The tests I suggested will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## mark_ (Oct 6, 2011)

I have homemade liquer with nuts and honey. It's very rich with iodine. Can that help with my hypo?


----------

